# [NET] Speedtouch USB + DNS dynamique (résolu)

## gK

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai installé une passerelle sous gentoo avec une connexion ADSL (PPPoA, USB oblige) en suivant cet HOWTO. Je n'ai pas eu de problème particulier, la connexion fonctionne bien.

Cependant... A la fin de ce HOWTO on peut lire The modem should now automatically connect to the Internet after a reboot. It should also automatically reconnect in case of line failure. Effectivement c'est le cas (du moins pour le reboot, j'ai pas encore été déco) et je serais curieux de comprendre :

¤ Pourquoi l'adsl se met en marche au boot alors qu'il n'y a aucun rc script qui l'appelle... A moins que ce soit hotplug qui déclancherait le mécanisme de connexion ? ça m'intrigue...

¤ Pour ce qui est de la reconnexion, je me posais la question encore tout à l'heure mais je pense comprendre que ça vient de l'option persist dans /etc/ppp/peers/adsl...  :Very Happy: 

Maintenant, un vrai problème. J'ai besoin de mettre à jour 2 DNS dynamiques (un sur dyndns et un sur ovh) : pour cela j'utilise updatedd le seul à ma connaissance qui puisse faire à la fois dyndns.org et ovh.com. Il est très pratique et sa configuration est aisée. Je n'ai plus qu'à lancer updatedd dans un shell pour qu'il mette à jour les IPs. Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a ni démon ni  script rc associé, du coup, je me demande comment faire pour qu'il soit lancé après une déco/reconnexion et pas manuellement ?Last edited by gK on Mon Sep 12, 2005 7:12 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## dapsaille

Salut 

 Pour ton probleme je pense qu'il faudrais que tu trouves le script permettant de lancer la connexion ... car lors d'une deco reco il le relance .. donc tu inseres ton programme de dyndns dans le script et ca devrais aller ...

 Meintenant depuis mon ipcop je ne sais plus comment me connecter en adsl a partir d'un linux à la main ... navre:oops:

----------

## gK

J'étais justement aussi sous ipcop avant  :Very Happy: 

Je viens de trouver en fait, c'est le script local.start qui contient...

```

/usr/sbin/pppd call adsl

```

----------

## gK

Le problème c'est que si je fous updatedd dans ce local.start, la mise à jour des IPs se fera seulement au boot puisque la reconnexion c'est par rapport au persist de /etc/ppp/peers/adsl et ça n'a rien à voir avec local.start...

----------

## guilc

Pour lancer ton updatedd : regarde ça :

```
# cat /etc/ppp/ip-up.local

#!/bin/sh

# this is a script which is executed after connecting the ppp interface.

# look at man pppd for details

# the followings parameters are available:

# $1 = interface-name

# $2 = tty-device

# $3 = speed

# $4 = local-IP-address

# $5 = remote-IP-address

# $6 = ipparam

```

C'est sans doute la méthode la plus élégante. Ca fonctionne a partir du moment ou tu utilises pppd, ce qui est ton cas  :Wink: 

----------

## gK

C'est pile poil ce qu'il me faut !!

Merci beaucoup à vous deux !!

Sinon, pour les plus curieux et si jamais ça pouvait servir, je pense qu'on aurait pu utiliser cet HOWTO alternatif en modifiant le script rc de manière à intégrer updatedd. Il aurait fallu aussi virer le /usr/sbin/pppd call adsl dans local.start et faire 2, 3 autres modifs.

Voilà  :Very Happy:  Encore merci  :Smile: 

----------

## gK

Je ré-up ce thread parce que la reconnexion n'a pas l'air de marcher...

J'ai pourtant bien le persist dans /etc/ppp/peers/adsl mais à chaque déco, j'attends un moment et je ping mais rien ne se passe. Pourtant le process /usr/sbin/pppd adsl call est bien là mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il fout... Du coup je redémarre et comme par magie la connexion se fait sans problème

Avez-vous avez une idée ?

J'ai une piste, j'ai trouvé ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q:	I got disconnected after a while, pppd's persist options seems to work but I
> 
> 	cannot access to anything on Internet.
> ...

 

Voilà ce que contient /etc/ppp/ip-down chez moi

```
if [ "$USEPEERDNS" ]; then

        # taken from debian's 0000usepeerdns

        # follow any symlink to find the real file

        REALRESOLVCONF=$(readlink --canonicalize /etc/resolv.conf)

        if [ "$REALRESOLVCONF" != "/etc/ppp/resolv.conf" ]; then

                # if an old resolv.conf file exists, restore it

                if [ -e $REALRESOLVCONF.pppd-backup ]; then

                        mv $REALRESOLVCONF.pppd-backup $REALRESOLVCONF

                fi

        fi

fi

# Recreate the default route so autodial works

[ -s /etc/conf.d/net ] && . /etc/conf.d/net

if [ -n "${gateway}" ] && [ "${gateway%/*}" = "$1" ]; then

        /sbin/route add default dev ${gateway%/*}

fi

[ -f /etc/ppp/ip-down.local ] && . /etc/ppp/ip-down.local "$@
```

Et ip-up :

```
/usr/bin/updatedd-wrapper

if [ "$USEPEERDNS" ]; then

        # add the server supplied DNS entries to /etc/resolv.conf

        # (taken from debian's 0000usepeerdns)

        # follow any symlink to find the real file

        REALRESOLVCONF=$(readlink --canonicalize /etc/resolv.conf)

        if [ "$REALRESOLVCONF" != "/etc/ppp/resolv.conf" ]; then

                # merge the new nameservers with the other options from the old configuration

                {

                        grep --invert-match '^nameserver[[:space:]]' $REALRESOLVCONF

                        cat /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

                } > $REALRESOLVCONF.tmp

                # backup the old configuration and install the new one

                cp -a $REALRESOLVCONF $REALRESOLVCONF.pppd-backup

                mv $REALRESOLVCONF.tmp $REALRESOLVCONF

                # correct permissions

                chmod 0644 /etc/resolv.conf

                chown root:root /etc/resolv.conf

        fi

fi

[ -f /etc/ppp/ip-up.local ] && . /etc/ppp/ip-up.local "$@
```

Je ne vois pas trop si ça peut être mon problème ?

Mon /etc/ppp/peers/adsl :

```
noipdefault

defaultroute

# Change this to the login for your ISP.

user "xxx"

passive

persist

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

plugin pppoatm.so

# Changes by country - http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

8.35

usepeerdns
```

----------

## gK

up

J'ai essayé de commenter certaines (des fois toutes) choses dans les fichiers mais le problème persiste..  :Sad: 

----------

## gK

up

----------

## kopp

Argh, je me souviens qu'il y avait un thread qui traitait de ça il ya  déjà bien longtemps, je vais essayer de te le retrouver.

Mais en gros, il semble que l'option persist ne fonctionne pas très bien, en tous cas pas dans le cas de la déconnexion au bout des 24h...

----------

## gK

J'ai épluché pas mal de thread sur le speedtouch mais je trouve rien.

Le truc c'est que c'est pas lié à la déco des 24h, seulement au fait que je suis passé en adsl max et que j'ai beaucoup plus de déconnexions maintenant. Je me souviens qu'il m'arrivait de ne pas être déconnecté pendant plus de 15 jours avant... Maintenant c'est une ou deux fois par jour  :Sad: 

Bref, je vais surement changé de FAI en passant, mais ça va pas régler mon problème pour autant ! (à moins que je change de modem en passant....)

Merci pour ta réponse de soutien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Ton speedtouch arrive à suivre avec de l'adslmax ? étrange ça : normalement il ne va pas a plus de 2mbit/s, d'après les stats que j'ai lu sur le site de thomson : ça allait très bien avec un abonnement 2048 mais en adsl+, c'est limite : le problème vient probablement de là pour le nombre de déconnections !

Si tu ne comptes changer de FAI que pour ça, vois peut être simplement en changeant de modem : ça ira beaucoup mieux!

(je parlais de la déco des 24h parceque c'est le cas chez wanadoo)

----------

## gK

Effectivement, il me semble que je synchronise à plus de 7000kbps mais que je ne dépasse pas les 250/300kBps ...

Par contre, sur le site de neuf.fr, l'alcatel speedtouch usb est bien listé comme 'compatible' adsl max ( http://www.neuf.fr/offres/support/modemscompatibles.asp?classe=adsl ).

Un changement de fai + modem résoudra sûrement ces problèmes (du moins j'espère).

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, d'après le site http://www.speedtouchdsl.com il va bien jusqu'a 8Mbps ... Aurai-je un mauvais souvenir, ou est ce que le modem a été mis à jour ?

De quand le tiens date-t-il ?

Parceque le mien j'ai déjà été impressioné qu'il arrive au 2mbps, mais ça m'étonnerai qu'il arrive à 8 : à l'époque, je sais même pas si ça existait le 1024 chez les FAI (c'était y a plus de 4 ans)...

----------

## gK

Le mien était fourni quand j'ai débuté l'adsl avec... Wanadoo. La bonne époque du 512  :Very Happy: 

Ça remonte à 2001 si je dis pas de connerie. Il s'agit du speedtouch USB première génération (la raie verte).

Concernant le firmware utilisé, c'est le dernier je suppose vu que j'ai pris le lien du HOWTO.

Vivement que j'ai un modem ethernet !

----------

## kopp

 *gK wrote:*   

> Le mien était fourni quand j'ai débuté l'adsl avec... Wanadoo. La bonne époque du 512 
> 
> Ça remonte à 2001 si je dis pas de connerie. Il s'agit du speedtouch USB première génération (la raie verte).
> 
> Concernant le firmware utilisé, c'est le dernier je suppose vu que j'ai pris le lien du HOWTO.
> ...

 

J'ai bien le même, et ça remonte à le meme époque : maintenant est ce qu'une maj du firmware suffit, ou bien est ce qu'il y a aussi eu des maj matérielles ? Au passage, la raie verte existe toujours, seulement il n'est peut etre plus fourni par les FAI chez nous...

----------

